# Which Dynamic Duo is Your favorite?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just curious. So, who do you like better?:

Shawn Flarida and Wimpy's Little Chic











_or_

Randy Paul and Taris Designer Genes?


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

how about Stacy Westfall and Roxxy who's real name is Whizards Baby Doll or something of that nature. I saw met Stacy and saw the horse in person and they are probably the most wonderful duo I've ever seen in my entire life. Besides Tommie Turvey and PokerJoe who were also amazing.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a Shawn Flarida fan n__n His sense of humor and how geeky he gets is just awesome. With a website like 'The Green Shirt' how can you NOT appreciate that? LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh No SUN DAPPLED and ROCKY DARE


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> I'm a Shawn Flarida fan n__n His sense of humor and how geeky he gets is just awesome. With a website like 'The Green Shirt' how can you NOT appreciate that? LOL


I agree Shawn is a hoot that is fore sure. I show in the same area and have been to a lot of shows where he has also shown over the years. It is always fun to watch him ride. He makes it look so effortless.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Shawn, he's amazing. 

And I agree about Stacy Westfall. She took my Trainer's psychotic filly and turned her into a happy trail mare.

But if I had to pic a duo it would be Meridith Langston and Doc N' Poco Belle, but none of you will know them LOL xD


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Bill Horn and Miss White Trash

Rocky Dare and RWD Start.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

<3 Miss White Trash


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Russel Dilday and Topsails Reinmaker. And my Uncle Scott and Pepinic Chex lol.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn all the ways. I would kill to have a lesson from him!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Love Shawn and Whimpy! They just worked together! 

Bill Horn and Miss White Trash were something else as well. 

I also loved Andre Fappanni and Custom Legend.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

No one probley knows my riding coach but he is high ranking in the NRHA his name is Gus Evagalopaegus(yep thats his last name) His horse is Drivin the Hollywood(over $25000 in earnings in the past year).


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have heard of him Tasia! Does he have a website? Wondering why I know that name.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't Drivin To Hollywood??*


*


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry nrhareiner I didnt get your post. lol
I don't think he has a website but he shows all over BC and Alberta. The barn that he manages and I work at is Mountain View Stables.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What did you not get?? His name is Drivin TO Hollywood not Drivin The Hollywood.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes it is Drivin To Hollywood!  

I am from Alberta, that is probably why! Are you from Alberta Tasia?!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering b/c she said he had earned $25K this year which would have made him a NRHA World champion and I did not remember him on the list of top ten so I looked him up and did not find anything the way she listed him. I did find him under the other name that is why I asked. She must have meant $2500 this year. I have done that before adding an extra 0 at times.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Totally of topic...well not really. But what is the purse for the NRHA futurity and derby? I tried finding this information online but can't. Also how much does it cost to nominate a stallion?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The guarantee in the open this year was $125K. There is no nomination fee for a stallion but you MUST nominate the foal by Dec 31 of the year they foaled. I really hate this new rule.

The over all purse changes each year depending on entries and such. However IF I remember correctly it us about a 1/2 million for the open.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

From just a quick figuring this past years total purse for the NRHA Futurity was about $1.4 million for all the levels.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much NRHA! So how do you go about nominating a foal? Gesh you must be tired of being the only knowledgable reining person on here! LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you look in your reiner they are pages with forms and info. Or just go on NRHA site and get the forms there. Is it $300 if nominated before the end of the year. SO if you do not have your 2009 foals nominated already there is a BIG late fee like $2K I think it is. Might be off on that but I think that is right. So the 2010 foals will have to be nominated by Dec 31 of this year. You also have to get their competition license at that point and be a member so your $300 is more like $450.

Not a problem on the questions.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh Crap sorry NRHA reiner I made a spelling mistake and I asked the owner the earnings are his stud fees. I am really sorry. And I did add a extra 0 most of the money he makes is breeding. His barn name is Bert and he has jowls the size of footballs.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That's Ok I do it all the time. I did find a video of I think it was him under the name you gave so you are not the only one who dose it. Seems like a nice horse. Like his breeding.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help, we should just open a sticky thread to ask you reining questions


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres a pic of Bert. He his one of my favourite horses in the barn and I may get the chance to ride him soon.


----------

